# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  کتاب آموزشی Java به زبان فارسی و افست

## zehs_sha

در این آدرس مقالات فارسی برای جاوا پیدا می کنید:
http://ehsanlinux.persiangig.ir/other/

در این کتاب می خوانید:
• نصب MySQL در محیطهای Linux و Windows
• توضیح و نصب JDBC, Connector/J
• تفسیر Driver Manager
• مفاهیم اولیه پایگاه داده ها و پرس و جوها
• مفهوم SQL و اجرای آن
• ارتباط جداول و تراکنش جداول چند گانه
• تفسیر متادیتا

این کتاب را می توانید از آدرس زیر تهیه فرمائید:

http://www.naghoospress.ir/chosedet....33&choseType=b

----------


## zehs_sha

کتاب آموزشی JSP Java Server Page

http://www.naghoospress.ir/chosedet....97&choseType=b

----------


## zehs_sha

کتاب دیگر به نام : جاوا جاوا جاوا 

نویسنده :رالف مورلی 
برگردان : محمد زاده - مهندس علی جهانیان 
انتشارات جنگل

----------


## zehs_sha

*مدل سازی با UML و پیاده سازی با JAVA*

مهندس ادهم صادقی - در این کتاب با بهینه سازی برنامه های کاربردی J2EE با استفاده از UML؛استفاده از قسمتهای مورد نیاز UML برای تولید برنامه جاوا و استفاده از UMLآشنا می شوید.

http://www.mftshop.com/v2/asp/index....AVA&GoodId=416

----------


## zehs_sha

این هم یک سری کتاب دیگه فارسی و انگلیسی جاوا :
http://www.mftshop.com/v2/asp/index....dvanced_search

----------


## zehs_sha

چند تای دیگه رو هم بعدا می نویسم

----------


## Bahmany

با سلام می خواستم بدونم که آیا برای JBuilder هم کتابی مخصوص به زبان فارسی وجود داره

----------


## LordDevil

ای بوک رایگان هم معرفی بکنید

----------


## aakh1361

zehs_sha جان ممنون
از این تلاش مضاعف و نا امید نشدنت خیلی خوشم میاد
موفق باشی

----------


## zehs_sha

نه من کتابی راجب به jbuilder به فارسی ندیدم معمولا با سی دی های jbuilder  فایل های pdf وجود دارد

----------


## zehs_sha

> ای بوک رایگان هم معرفی بکنید


در همین قسمت بگرد چندین لینک وجود دارد تازه در فروشگاه برنامه نویس نیز وجود دارد

----------


## zehs_sha

مفاهیم برنامه نویسی J2EE (دوره دو جلدی)


--------------------
کتاب آموزشی اصول برنامه نویسی برای موبایل

----------


## zehs_sha

اینم برای علاقه مندان کارهای گرافیکی و 3ِِD


--------------------

----------


## zehs_sha

http://www.naghoos-andisheh.com/imag...&-JAVA_med.jpg
--------------------

----------


## zehs_sha

این برای افرادی که می خواهند که با پایگاه داده ارتباط برقرار کنند و برنامه بنویسند 


دوستان گرامی من این کتاب ها را مطالعه نکرده ام اما چون تعدادی از دوستان از من درخواست می کنند جهت معرفی کتاب فارسی (ترجمه) من این کتاب ها را بر روی سایت معرفی کرده ام و از هیچ کدام اطلاعی ندارم

----------


## Alireza.rz

انواع کتابهای فارسی در ضمینه های مختلف به صورت رایگان

http://www.parstech.org

----------


## nothingelz

برای ای بوک می تونید به این آدرس ها مراجعه کنید
http://ac.cs.nstu.ru/docs/Java/
http://mappesona.com/ebook/Java/

----------


## UnLiMiTeD

کتابی *به جز* انتشارات ناقوس وجود داره ؟ میخوام *کامل* باشه..

این ناقوس اونطور *روان توضیح نداده* !! :افسرده:

----------


## m_nazari_iran

متاسفانه فارسی کتاب بدرد بخوری وجود نداره
سعی کن منابع اصلی رو بخونی

----------


## megh22

سلام ممنون 
منم یه کتاب دارم که میتونید از آدرس زیر دانلودش کنید!
لینک دانلود: 
http://daramade-interneti.blogsky.com

کتاب 337 صفحه ای فوق العاده عالی برای آموزش جاوا به زبان فارسی
که توسط جمعی از دانشجویان دانشگاه قم تهیه شده است.

فهرست مطالب این کتاب:
     1) تاریخچه جاوا
     2) نصب برنامه
     3) انواع داده ها ، عملگر ها
     4) عبارات کنترلی
     5) آشنایی با کلاس ها
     6) وراثت، Inheritance
     7) بسته ها و رابط ها
     8) انواع داده مرکب، پیاده سازی انواع ساختمان داده ها
     9) مدیریت حافظه
     10) امکانات ویژه
     11) پیوست
     12) منابع 

لینک دانلود: 
http://daramade-interneti.blogsky.com

----------


## arashkey

> سلام ممنون 
> منم یه کتاب دارم که میتونید از آدرس زیر دانلودش کنید!
> لینک دانلود: 
> http://daramade-interneti.blogsky.com
> 
> کتاب 337 صفحه ای فوق العاده عالی برای آموزش جاوا به زبان فارسی
> که توسط جمعی از دانشجویان دانشگاه قم تهیه شده است.
> 
> فهرست مطالب این کتاب:
> ...


در صورت امکان مجددا آپلود نمایید . لینک دانلود صحیح نیست . 
متشکرم

----------


## hezare

The Complete Reference  Java 2  Fifth Edition 

نویسنده : Herbert  Schildt 
 ترجمه شده این کتاب هم کانون نشر علوم توسط فرزاد قلی زاده نوری .. قیمت 14500 

بطور کلی کتابهای آقای هربرت شیلد در همه زبانهای برنامه نویسی را توصیه می کنم .. البته این کتاب ادیشن 7 هم داره که من تا حالا ایبوک 7 رو پیدا نکردم  

کتاب دیتل دیتل هم هست اما خوب اون کتاب فرضش اینه که شما هیچ چیز از کامپیوتر نمیدونید و وقتتون خیلی تلف میشه..مبحث اولش هم اینه what is a computer  ... اسم کتاب How to java program

----------


## zehs_sha

*اصول برنامه‌نویسی موبایل با جاوا
*فهرست مطالب

----------

